# Red & Black MX leader on eBay



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

ebay item no: 270424078587

what livery is that?


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Lotto, perhaps? I don't specifically recall them riding Merckx frames, but I'd be shocked if they weren't sponsored by Merckx at one point or another over the years. Perhaps in the early 90's, when Andrei Tchmil was on the team? I think he won Paris-Roubaix on one of the Caloi-labeled frames in 1994, so perhaps the Merckx edition was one year before or after?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Lotto rode Merckx's*

there's a site w/ alot of info on the various Merckx Livery. They rode a few colors, I don't remember red andblack, they did ride red, orange and white

cadre is good, butI think it is tears for gears

http://www.tearsforgears.com/search/label/team colors


----------



## avenan (Oct 21, 2007)

If we can all agree that's really pink and not red, it's a 1995 Telekom. 

http://www.tearsforgears.com/2007/09/telekom-and-kelme-merckx-team-bikes.html
and
http://www.cyclingwebsite.net/beeldfiche.php?beeldid=9502
and
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3643103135/

If its really red, then I'm not so sure. There are a few mid-90's teams I've never successfully ID'd. A friend recently picked up one such beast that we're all thinking could be an ASLK/CGER-Merckx team frame, also from that time period. Pics are tough to come by for non-pro teams, so it's hard to know.
-Jeremy (the tearsforgears + cadre.org guy)


----------

